# In-laws, and petty issues



## Aurora (Oct 12, 2010)

So I recently separated from my husband, and we were civil at the beginning. Now his mother is coming after me, telling me that she wants all the christmas gifts that she gave me & her son, and all the wedding gifts. originally, i had suggested to just let him take whatever his relatives gave him, and vice versa..but his mom is really being over dramatic..which is making me very angry to be honest, I thought it was extremely petty. I just find it so hurtful that someone I had come to call my mother would act the way she is. I know my husband does not care about these things, she is also trying to force him to get me to sign a separation agreement. I'm not too familiar with any of this. if anyone could help me.. I would appreciate it!!


----------

